# Keep Calm, I'm a Gooner



## Htennek (Jul 31, 2012)

Follow the somewhat normal and filipino life of Ken. As I go to school, play football, keep fish and support a team 3963 miles away. 


Easy on me, cause this is my first time writing. Will start the journal in a couple of days.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey! I'm a Filipino, too! Wonder what's it about.


----------



## Htennek (Jul 31, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Hey! I'm a Filipino, too! Wonder what's it about.


Uhmmm... It's me from the Recipe's thread. You told me that you were also Filipino there. xD And just wait for the thing to come.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh, yeah... WHOOPS. XD I have a bad memory. (Or do I??) I just found out a few Filipinos are here, too. Lol And I suck at journals.


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

im filipino too


----------



## Htennek (Jul 31, 2012)

cjconcepcion said:


> im filipino too


i knew it!


----------



## Htennek (Jul 31, 2012)

12:45 am and I'm of to bed. I now officially know why Ghosts Shrimp are called ghosts shrimp ( Can't seem to find the other one ) and why not to mix white substrate and white snails. Gooner Out!


----------



## Htennek (Jul 31, 2012)

Guess what? I lied :twisted: I just found out that I'm turning nocturnal. 

As always, I'm bored, so I started something in my signature that I change every time a song is stuck in my head. And one last news, I found the other shrimp at a corner and am starting to think that my cories are teaching him how to do a proper camouflage. Hah! I lied again, oooh I'm such a bad boy AW Yeah! That wasn't the last news, I have another one. I am going to sleep. Guess what? I did not lie.


----------



## Htennek (Jul 31, 2012)

12:40 pm. Woke up 30 minutes ago O.O Went to the tank and saw a small bubble nest!!! Went online and searched for new Arsenal news, there were none. And I just found out that Gummy Bears were German.


----------



## Htennek (Jul 31, 2012)

Just ate dinner and it was D-licious. It was "Sisig", a filipino dish made from pork face. Am now waiting for people to post a new post in the posting area in the post-able thread called Coffehouse chat. 

QUESTION: Do I need to wait for someone to reply before I post again here? xD


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Not really, your signature makes me come here. Lol


----------



## Htennek (Jul 31, 2012)

Haha... You don't mess with the signature, the signature doesn't mess with you.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

HahahaWhat?


----------



## Htennek (Jul 31, 2012)

One thing I can say is that you're lucky enough that my signature isn't outside you home.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

O.< Okay...? That's like a stalker signature.


----------



## Htennek (Jul 31, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> O.< Okay...? That's like a stalker signature.


More like a Half Norris-Ninja-Lego-Mr. Miyagi-Mutant Turtles.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

ROFL. I want an Arowana. :] I want Oscars more, though. :]


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

SISIG. oh my gosh... i need top go make some now... i had pansit for dinner. (not sure if thats how it spelled, i never learned how to spell in tagalog)


----------



## Htennek (Jul 31, 2012)

It's Pancit or Pansit different people, different spellings.

11:44 pm and I'm done chatting with some chatty people chatting with me in the chat room. Still happy from the results of an Arsenal game awhile ago. Still craving some sisig and BALUT! Gooner Out!


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

ohhh balut... i only eat the yolk though, and the soup. Taba ng talangka!! did i spell that right? thats what i realy want right now!


----------



## Htennek (Jul 31, 2012)

Yes, you did.... Now you made me all hungry...


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

good  because i am too!


----------



## Htennek (Jul 31, 2012)

9:42 Just got back from school to check what year I am in. I am now officially a sophomore. Anyone from another country that moved to America know if school is hard?


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

it depends if you go to public school in the philippines or not


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I only went to private schools in Philippines. But I was only in like, nursery school. :l My mom told me that the public schools' bathrooms are very dirty. D: That's why my family only goes to private schools for education. Rofl. 
The US schools are harder. I failed Spanish class.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Htennek said:


> 9:42 Just got back from school to check what year I am in. I am now officially a sophomore. Anyone from another country that moved to America know if school is hard?


Hey im gonna be a sophomore too! I start school aug 20th


----------



## Htennek (Jul 31, 2012)

I did go to private schools in the Philippines. Public schools are very dirty there...





teeneythebetta said:


> Hey im gonna be a sophomore too! I start school aug 20th


I start in August 22.


----------



## Htennek (Jul 31, 2012)

Just ate a Filipino breakfast at 1:20 pm. :|


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

yum! what was it? eggs with banana ketchup?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Banana Ketchup?! 0.o Never heard of that one. What about Chicken/Pork Adobo. Yum... ^^


----------



## Htennek (Jul 31, 2012)

I had longganisa, fried rice and egg. With vinegar. 


http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Banana_ketchup
It's really popular in the Philippines, but I don't like it.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

AH! I <3 Longganisa!! I love how fat and juicy the meat is out of. Well, I love fried bananas. Those are popular, too.
Hey, do you know those salers in the streets? They give away this treat that's brown and white. It's REALLY good.  I forgot what it's called and I didn't have it since I was 4. T-T


----------



## Htennek (Jul 31, 2012)

Uhmmm is it liquid or solid ?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Er... The brown part is like both and the white part is liquid. I forgot. But there IS 1 that's both.


----------



## Htennek (Jul 31, 2012)

Is it Taho?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

YEAH!! I searched it up! Thanks for telling me. ^^ I really liked it. Did you try it?


----------



## Htennek (Jul 31, 2012)

Well, since I have those in school. I had one every day.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

That's not fair... In private school, I was just learning. lol I especially love a whole fried pig.  I love how the panit is so crispy.


----------



## Htennek (Jul 31, 2012)

In my school before, we had all kinds of food and what school did you go to?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

It was called C.D.C.C. The school above elementary is called C.I.E. <-- It's a British school and it's logo is "Where the Leaders are..." There's more to that but I forgot. My uncle goes there, he's still a teenager.


----------



## Htennek (Jul 31, 2012)

Just got back from the school for the leveling test... Walk is longer than I expected. grrrr


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

is it rainy season there?


----------



## Htennek (Jul 31, 2012)

I live in America now... lol


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

oh haha, and in response to your signature i can eat a whole balut  i wouldnt enjoy all of it. but i can eat it haha


----------



## Htennek (Jul 31, 2012)

Here ya' go...


----------



## Htennek (Jul 31, 2012)

Just heard 10 minutes ago that my hero, idol and Arsenal's best player has agreed to transfer to Manchester United... arghhh Red Devils.... I am still freaking out right now!


----------



## Htennek (Jul 31, 2012)

Two years ago, I jokingly made a wish that I could have six months of summer. After just months of the wish, I had already forgotten it and within those two years, I accelerated to high school, moved to another house and planned to a move here in the USA. 

Once first year high school ended in March, we were about set to move here and in April we got on board on the flight and flew for 15 hours. Once we got here, I saw this Pet Store 2 minutes away from the house. And I immediately went there and saw fishes. After a couple months, I decided to get a betta and join this forum. 

Recently, I checked my fb and saw the group I made two years ago and the wish came true. Six months of summer ended with a meteor shower.

Awesome Facebook Group!

I am thinking of making another group just in case... xD


----------



## Htennek (Jul 31, 2012)

I need to sleep earlier for school on Wednesday!!!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Ha, I have to sleep early next Monday. xD


----------



## Htennek (Jul 31, 2012)

Cant sleep!!!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Me neither, I always have a feeling something is watching me so I always lean to the room's side, not the wall.


----------



## Htennek (Jul 31, 2012)

Well, if I turn off this laptop I might get to sleep xD... 









dots.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I want to eat Balut, my mom and dad tried it and my mom said it was yummy. I'm going to try that and taho once I go to Philippines again for vacation.


----------



## Htennek (Jul 31, 2012)

If you eat one, I'll give you a gold star... )


----------



## Joelouisvachon (Jul 13, 2012)

I was born in Manila, but I'm not Filipino.


----------



## Htennek (Jul 31, 2012)

Awesome... 


One day left before school...........







DOTS


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Good luck On the first day 

Do you know if you have block scheduling?


----------



## Htennek (Jul 31, 2012)

I need a map...


And what's block scheduling?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I don't know either, what's that Teeney?
Have you heard? Philippines' secretary died. :'( He missed a flight to Manilla so he went on a private plane. But... It crashed. D':


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Htennek said:


> I need a map...
> 
> 
> And what's block scheduling?


Block scheduling is when you have half your classes one day, then the other half the next day. So it alternates; day 1, day 2, day 1, day 2, etc.

Day 1:
-Period 1 - 90 minutes
-period 3 - 90 minutes
-period 5 (45 minutes- every day class)
-Period 7 - 90 minutes


Day 2:
-Period 2 - 90 minutes
-period 4 - 90 minutes
-period 5 (45 minutes- every day class)
-Period 6 - 90 minutes

It sounds confusing but it really isn't.
I like it because it gives you 2 nights to do homework (;


----------



## Htennek (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh..... 

It's been awhile since I got to post...........


Don't you just hate when you get a quiz almost perfect, by forgetting to answer one question?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Hahaha that sucks 
That happened to my friend on the spanish semester exam in 8th grade. She got a 99% because she forgot one of the apostrophe thingys xD


----------



## Htennek (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm off to bed now... err... couch. Feeling really tired and my ankles are killing me. Gooner Out!


----------



## Htennek (Jul 31, 2012)

Just changed beds... Legs are sore.........


I want a mudskipper tank now....


----------



## Htennek (Jul 31, 2012)

homework..... homework...... must do homework.....


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Htennek said:


> homework..... homework...... must do homework.....


Procrastinating?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Ha, I have no homework.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I do but it's due on friday. I have to summarize some articles about education or young children.

I hate young children.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Meanie. :O Summarizing is pretty easy, I can't believe that's still in high school.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Meanie. :O Summarizing is pretty easy, I can't believe that's still in high school.


IKR.. Its hard to find recent articles worth summarizing.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

:\ If only you could choose.


----------



## Htennek (Jul 31, 2012)

6 posts w/o me posting?

Oh god..... It's because of me doing homework..... the world isn't balanced anymore...


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Rofl. :rofl:


----------



## Htennek (Jul 31, 2012)

Sprained ankle is healing..... feeling betta.. *ba dum tsss..


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

like ^^


----------



## Htennek (Jul 31, 2012)

Just found out that old people are not that old :|


----------



## Htennek (Jul 31, 2012)

oh yeah.... I bench pressed 240 pounds.................... divided by 4....


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Htennek said:


> oh yeah.... I bench pressed 240 pounds.................... divided by 4....


Hahahaha
*pictures spongebob lifting marshmallows*


----------



## Htennek (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey..... Marshmallows are heavy.. you know?
New betta is awesome and does not move around every 5 seconds...


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Pics? :-D


----------



## Htennek (Jul 31, 2012)

Will be uploaded in a little while...


----------



## Htennek (Jul 31, 2012)

I didn't get good pictures of him flaring....




















Will upload more pictures later or tomorrow...


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

those pictures are great ken! he's gorgeous


----------



## Htennek (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks.... I just can't get him to not move when flaring...


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Aww he's so cute ^.^
Is he your 2nd?


----------



## Htennek (Jul 31, 2012)

Yep.... His my second.... and hopefully my last for now.


----------



## Htennek (Jul 31, 2012)

Saw the most awesome thing I have ever seen awhile ago. (Fish related)

I was doing my water changes and placed a cup with water beside the tank for awhile... While I was checking if my ghost shrimps are still there, one shrimp jumped out of the tank into the cup... Named the shrimp Evel Knievel.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Lol. Awesome pics! Great shrimp. ._.


----------



## Htennek (Jul 31, 2012)

Yoshi just made a huge bubble nest...


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

congrats!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They don't like to cooperate with us when we try to get pics of them.


----------



## Htennek (Jul 31, 2012)

True.....


Tired... Tired... Tired...


----------

